# This Is How Sick The " Left " Has Become....Mocking Officers Killed with " Count Down T Shirts " !!



## nononono (Jun 24, 2019)

*We are headed for Civil Unrest because of DEMOCRATS !!!!!*

*This kind of Crap is now acceptable by Liberals .....Unbelievable...! *

*




*



*UPDATE: Dead Cop T-Shirts Are Being Sold Online — Mocking the Execution of St. Louis Police Officer Mike Langsdorf
*
by Jim Hoft June 24, 2019 







_Police Officer Michael Langsdorf and suspect 26 -year -old Bonette Kymbrelle Meeks_

*St. Louis County Police Officer Mike Langsdorf was killed in duty Sunday afternoon in North St. Louis County on Page Avenue.*
*Officer Langsdorf had been with the North County St. Louis Police Department for 3 months.*

The suspect struggled with Officer Langsdorf and then shot him at point blank range in the back of the neck.
The bullet traveled through his neck and out his chest.










*Video surveillance inside the store captured the entire incident.
And the police officer’s death was posted on Facebook Live.

Witnesses later posted video of the downed officer on YouTube.
Officer Langsdorf was executed as he lay face down on the floor.
Suspect Bonette Kymbrelle Meeks stood over Officer Langsdorf and shot him in the back of the neck.*

The video of Officer Langsdorf dying on the floor of the store was on FACEBOOK LIVE!

This was another horrible tragedy for the St. Louis police force.

*But not every one is in mourning.*
*Facebook user Damon Llejs Smith is selling T-shirts online mocking the officer’s execution.*
*Damon appears to be an excon.*

*28 bucks.*








*THIS IS GOING DOWNHILL FAST.....MARK MY WORDS........*
*AND THE DEMOCRATS " FACEBOOK " LIVE STREAMED IT !!!*

*AND " PEOPLE " WONDER WHY LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS ARE EXTREMELY CAREFUL WHEN RESPONDING TO ANY AND ALL CALLS !!!!!!!

DEMOCRATS HAVE BLOOD ON THEIR HANDS FOR ENCOURAGING THESE TYPES OF ACTIONS !!!!!*

*OH YES YOU DEMOCRATS ENCOURAGE THIS TYPE OF
BEHAVIOR.....!*

*YES YOU DO !!!*


----------

